# Brides To Be - Catchup?



## polo_princess

So my gorgeous brides to be, how are we all doing with our wedding preparations, fill me in, lets compare notes and have a girly gossip :lol: :flower:


----------



## lulu0504

Well I'm having a nightmare! I have the least co-operative maid of honour who appears to not be arsed with helping me plan the hen weekend or pick dresses or anything else I ask of her. I am dreading it cos this weekend I have gotta sit her down and have a nice firm talk with her and tell her to pull her socks up a bit. 

Other than that I am on track! Caterer confirmed and deposit paid, reception all paid, dresses all paid just got to go and get Lilia's dress made in a few weeks, photographer sorted, flowers done, rings picked and paid for and cars done. We went and scanned today for the gift list which was so much fun! My job for this weekend is to go pick a nice wedding ring.

Its definitely all beginning to feel real now and it really hit home the other day when we arranged the banns readings and rehearsal how soon this wedding is. I have even started having anxiety dreams that he will leave me at the altar and allsorts!

How about you holly? How's your plans coming along?


----------



## Pops

Hey gorgeous :hugs:

All is well here, booked photograhers which was really the most important thing for us and the next thing is to sort the invites, which we should really do soonish!!

The thing with us is with having just the 40 people and the late ceremony and in the venue we are, it is really simple which is just how we like it :thumbup:

We are going back in April to stay and sort some more bits, have the meeting with the Chef and the florist and will tie up any loose ends then but I think we are pretty much there :cloud9:

How are you getting on hun?

xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Well, I got one bridesmaid to fit into her dress today. She did look really really really nice, I almost cried lol.

Going to a wedding fayre on sunday. I went to a mini one at our venue last week and found a cake maker - well cupcake! I thought they would be the expensive option but they're cheaper than a normal cake. I ordered a mixed batch last week and the we're bloody lovely! 

I have wedding invition makin stuff - which hasn't been touched at all oops!! And thats about it!

Ooh and I only have £600 left to pay off the honeymoon YAYY!!

I still have lots to do, dress, suits, flowers I'll get there in the end


----------



## kitty1987

Well I'm ridiculously organised and between now and december all i have to do is pay for

church
vicar
reception- £50 left to pay 
make up 
Rings 
2 suits, 5 waistcoats
brandon outfit 
buffett
cake
photos- £280 left
wedding night hotel (free upgrade to a suite if it's empty on the night :happydance:)

I have the money for some of these things but don't want to buy them just yet. It's all so exciting lol.


----------



## Vici

Hey hun :D

Well, i've done a few bits this yr but that was put on hold with my op!! 

Have booked registra, venue, seen 2 photographers (1 more to go), made up mock invites (that reminds me, i must email PDA to get prices!), found suits, got 4 bridesmaid dress and 1 FG (2x FG to go), in process of sorting hotels (would have booked 1 yesterday but the lady who gave me original prices is on holiday and the one i'm now chatting to wants to charge more , grrrr).

To do in the next 2 weeks .....

Find centre pieces I like to show mum
Book suits
Order 2x FG (as i'm worried the design will be discontinued!)
Contact PDA and get all invite stuff ordered

:) xx


----------



## lulu0504

Well, just to add to what I wrote above I've been really organised this morning and have already sorted our vases out for centrepieces, ordered the suits and our invitations have arrived so today I have got to address the envelopes and get them posted! :happydance:


----------



## Vici

Well done you :D


----------



## emmajane

I'm pretty organised too. Less than 3 weeks to go now. :) Can't believe how calm we are about it all.


----------



## sapphire20

Im in no hurry at the moment...not getting married to next june...but I have booked the church (im not a churchy person but OH wants to so be it)...Iv got two appointments for reception venues and an appointment for a photographer, I have kinda picked out my flowers and have been looking at dress styles.

Thats all for now...my sisters gona design my invites (hopefully) lol. Other than that iv not really got anything booked.


----------



## pinkmummy

Well I pretty much ahve everything done too just to pay for things.

Deposits paid on the following:

Reception - £2735 left to pay (but my dads paying £1000)
Registrar - £290 left to pay
Photographer - £183 left to pay
Car - £250 left to pay

Done:

Wedding rings
My shoes (which I have lost in the house somewhere :blush)
My dress
Bridesmaids dresses, shoes and gifts
Caitlins dress
My veil
My tiara
Invitations just need sending out
Caitlins flower girl basket
Flower petals for basket and tables
Crystals for tables
My flowers, bm flowers and all the button holes :) :thumbup:
Hair - my BM used to be a hairdresser so she is doing it
Make up - I will most likely be doing my own with help from the BM's :) 

Still to do and pay for:

Thomas' suit and shoes
Caitlins shoes
Groom, BM, FOB and FOG suits to get measured and hired (OH needs to pick a BM first!)
Cake - still a little unsure about this for the moment. If my cake making takes off I'll make my own but if not I will be getting Leanne (pinksnowball) to do it for me :)
Mini chocolate favours courtesy of pinksnowball :)


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies

So far, I have booked...

Venue 
Photographer
Videographer
Band 
Piper
Hairdresser (dont want to have to travel on the wedding morning so getting someone to come to the house)

Next on the list is a minister...followed by dress shopping :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## livestrong

So far we have provisionally booked our venue but need to ring again in a week or two to confirm! We've been ringing around local horse and carriages to get prices and have been buying little things here and there as and when we see them. So far we have bought: favour bags but changed the purple pull ribbon to ivory, materials to make our save the date cards, invites and place cards, OH has a gorgeous tie, wedding shoes and an alice band with purple/ivory roses on them for our flower girl. Oh and we have picked out our rings but not bought them yet.


----------



## princess_bump

hey beautiful brides :wave:

well to be honest we kinda did everything back in september, once its booked we can do as much planning here as we like, so i'm happy :D 
atm i'm sorting out mine and maddi's passports, as we need to sort our marriage licence out.
tomorrow we're off shoe shopping for my shoes.
i have my first dress fitting 3rd march, which is when i'm going to sort my veil and tiara. 
and am planning on trying to have a look at suits tomorrow too.
so all going well over here :yipee:


----------



## Panda_Ally

:wave: 

Umm were still on early stages!! 

Final decision on a date and venue and OH has to chose a Best man...

Other than that no other big decisions can be made until that first one is... just wanna get the ball rolling now!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Kimboowee said:


> Well, I got one bridesmaid to fit into her dress today. She did look really really really nice, I almost cried lol.
> 
> Going to a wedding fayre on sunday. I went to a mini one at our venue last week and found a cake maker - well cupcake! I thought they would be the expensive option but they're cheaper than a normal cake. I ordered a mixed batch last week and the we're bloody lovely!
> 
> I have wedding invition makin stuff - which hasn't been touched at all oops!! And thats about it!
> 
> Ooh and I only have £600 left to pay off the honeymoon YAYY!!
> 
> I still have lots to do, dress, suits, flowers I'll get there in the end

Where is the wedding fayre hun?? Anywhere near me?? xx


----------



## Mary Jo

well. 4 weeks into our planning and we have 5 weeks to go - 5 weeks today we will be AT our wedding reception :shock:

so. in 4 weeks we have:
- found and booked church
- found and booked reception venue, had meeting and all, got to pay next week
- made & sent out invites and had pretty much all responses
- found my dress, it's being altered and I have a fitting next Thur
- found & bought shoes
- found my bridesmaids' & flower girl's dresses, plus accessories, one dress is being altered (they are getting their own shoes)
- ordered suits for my page boy and my son (his post-christening outfit)
- ordered suits for OH and my dad
- ordered rings and collected them
- chosen hymns & readings
- planned table decorations and bought/ordered some of the things we need
- chosen designs for cakes (being made by OH's mum's friend)
- booked hotel for my family who are travelling to London, as well as us

still to do
- meet with vicar (next Fri) and choose rest of music (depending on what organist can play and whether or not church is equipped to play CDs/MP3s)
- orders of service (will have a partial proof to show vicar, minus details of music)- OH is doing the OoS
- go to Ikea for cheap vases for tables
- buy flowers (day before wedding - daffs for tables, pink roses for me and buttonholes; make bouquet and buttonholes)
- decide what if any flowers bridesmaids are having
- get my hair cut
- find some sort of hair ornament - tiara??
- order fur wrap (chosen but waiting for fabric sample to check with dress)
- PHOTOGRAPHER (OH is finding one; he is hoping a friend - who is a pro- can do it ... this is the one major outstanding thing)
- plan music for reception
- choose first dance music & brief DJ for disco (there is some stuff I don't want)
- book black cab for me and my dad to travel to church and normal cabs for others who need them
- find something nice for Adam's feet
- have practise runs with flowers and make-up
- decide whether or not to get gifts for my attendants and if so what and also if so, get them

erm... sure there is lots of other stuff I've forgotten, hopefully nothing major...


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

All our venue etc is booked - has been for ages.

My & MOH's dress has been picked up from shop & is being stored at FIL's house until it goes back in april for alterations. 

We went suit shopping lastweek but OH & I can't agree on where to get them from - he thinks the cheapest place but I think the place with the nicest waistcoats, we're going to another place on sunday & then once decided he's got to get all the grooms men together and all go. 

Cake was orderd months ago. 

Photographer is booked, deposit paid and they don't get the rest until actually on the day MIL will be in charge of money handover so we need not worry.

Chair cover people/venue dresses have been looked at, I met a lady last week who were reasonabily priced and would have done a lot for the price but her chair covers were rank! I found a company where you hire them from and do them yourself (works out £100 cheaper) but then I found a thing that said if they were 30miles or less away from the venue they would set up for free - and they're 27 miles away :happydance: So need to contact them on monday as they're on hol ATM. 

Flowers are possibly being looked at tomorrow as we're having silk.

Have decied rather than favor boxes we're going to buy little bucket type things and fill them with goodieshttps://www.beachweddingplanning.com/images/Silvergalvanized_pails_350.jpg

My hen do is in process (thats another story :dohh:) 

Got to organise shopping with the mum's for outfits, sort my underwear and shoes. 

Day invites went out yesterday - evening need to be made next. :thumbup:

Wedding weight loss has also begun.....very slow progress on that tho :dohh:

xx


----------



## mummy to be

I am all sorted.. just have to pay for Limo's, cake, food, hair and make up and that is about i think.. off the top of my head.... Less than a week to go now... EEEEPPPP!!!!!


----------



## polo_princess

I started this thread with the intention of having a nice girly gossip with everyone about everything weddings then i got friggin sidetracked and havent had a chance to get back until now!!

Everyones sounding super organised :thumbsup: is anyone finding that they cant be bothered a little with all of the organising? Theres so much to do its kind of off putting and you dont knwo where to start :lol:

All we have left to do before August is .... Food (but thats coming from M&S) music .. such a nightmare, why are people so expensive? last little bits and bobs for the reception, balloons etc, and something for Carl and Brooke to wear, thats it really, oh and cars, but we'll be using friends cars

Getting excited though, only 6 months to go :happydance:

This year is just going so quickly dont you think?


----------



## booflebump

January flew past in a haze for me! We went to see our wedding venue today and Im even more in love than I was before! x


----------



## EstelSeren

Everything's booked except for the PA. Ordering our rings tomorrow. Need to get a banner organised. Still need to sort out invitations to the evening reception and 2nd wave of day invites (for friends now that family are rsvping no!) but those go out on the 17th February, which is the final rsvp date. Also need to get the wired ribbon to make the buttonholes and some ordinary ribbon for the bouquet, bridesmaids flowers and flowergirl basket. Need to sort out the reading for the ceremony, but I can sort that out in a month. Next month I can sort out table plans and go to venue to sort that out with them and also see the registrar to pay them and sort out the ceremony. Hair and make up trials are happening over the next couple of weeks. I know what I'm getting for attendants gifts and will be sorting those out soon. So I'm pretty much there!! :happydance::happydance: And I'm not nearly as stressed as I thought I would be!! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pinkgirl

oooo great thread.

Well thank god i break up for half term on friday so i can get up todate on everything.
We have booked venue
Decided on theme and colours for wedding
Chosen bridesmaids and flower girl.
Sorted photographer
Family friend is doing the video
We have decided on invites just need to send off for samples
Meeting with a lovely lady about our center pieces in middle of feb

think thats about it for now.
In the process of making a huge mood board with all my ideas on to help.
p.s. in my journal i put in some pictures of what we are doing! hehe


----------



## polo_princess

Well i've decided for definate that im going to be making own wedding cake ... 80 cupcakes and a giant cupcake :shock: *gulp* :lol:

The guy at the local hall we are hiring has been really good he said 1 week before he will give me a key to the hall so i can go in and start decorating and use the kitchen and stuff, which i think is great!! Most places can be a bit funny about things like that


----------



## Kimboowee

A week before? Thats really good!

I was told if there's a conference on the friday I will have to decorate on the saturday morning :shock: Ill be down there with my rollers in I think! We don't get married til 3 so I won't be short of time I just wanns chill out on my wedding day not running round like a blue arse fly!

Oooo we're having cupcakes too! Im not making them myself though, I wouldnt inflict my cooking on them.

Went and looked at dresses yesterday and tried some on. I have to say I did look rather good =] Atleast I know if im still the size of a house then I will look decent, but I'd like to be atleast 2 dress sizes smaller!


----------



## Blob

Well i'm pretty much there got my underwear to get and done :)
My bridesmaid is shit, they have done NOTHING i organised my hen do and everything :grr: Tho having issues with registrar oh and wait i have no music :dohh:


----------



## livestrong

Update: Venue booked, registrar booked, photographer booked :happydance:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

I think we have nearly done everything! :happydance:

Venue was booked back in September, they are allowing us to store food (OHs sister is doing our buffets) the day before the wedding.
We are also allowed to go and set the room up the day before and decorate it etc. 

The registry office has also been booked since September, we have chosen our vows and promises etc, trying to decide on music, at the moment. 

Wedding dress was bought before the wedding was even booked :blush: But because I've lost 21lb since buying it it needs to be altered and I need to find somewhere to do it, looks like I'm going to have to go out of Lincoln though because I haven't found anywhere yet.

I've got my wedding shoes and a bag to keep make up and essentials in. 

Bridesmaids dresses and Amelias flower girl dress have been bought, bridesmaids shoes also bought. Can't buy Amelias until July/August. 

Got our silk flowers for bridesmaids and for moi, can't decide what Amelia should carry.. Ideas ladies??

We thought we had bought all the decorations for the venue but we did a mock up of our centre pieces last week and we need to buy some more silk flowers and clear pebbles for them as we didn't buy enough. 
Also need to buy some more table covers, just in case. 

I've booked my hair and make up trials, they aren't until July/August though as I don't want them forgetting what we have decided on. 
I've found pictures of how I want my hair and make up to show them already :blush:

The two bottom tiers of the wedding cake have been made (fruit cake) and are being fed with brandy for many many weeks 
The two sponge layers will be made a couple of days before hand.. Oh the pressure haha

Got a photographer. 

And booked the Dj last week. 

Booked hotels for the night before and the night of the wedding. 

..

Things to do.. 

Find underwear for the day and for the evening. Can't do that until I've reached my goal weight (14lb to go!!) 

Buy OHs suit but he is on a pre wedding diet so doesn't want to buy it until he is at his goal weight bless him!! :cloud9:

Amelias shoes 

Pressies to say thank you to various people 

Honeymoon (will be doing a last minute deal somewhere) 

Need to buy all the food for the buffet, will be buying the day before and then storing at the venue. 

Book taxis



And I think that is about it! 

Has anyone else wanted to become a wedding planner since planning their own?? I fricking love it! 

xXx


----------



## soon2 b wifey

church done
reception done
pastor done
photographer done
waiting on caterer
doing wedding rings
waiting on bridesmaids dress
bridal dress done


----------



## polo_princess

Oh crap i forgot about wedding rings, best get looking :dohh:


----------



## sparkle

Wow ladies sounds like everyone is doing great! We've booked the caterer, photographer, marquee, dj and cake. Bought the bridesmaids dresses last weekend and my shoes are on their way! I'm feeling that pretty much everything is under control which is a good thing as my mum is in hospital. 
The next major thing to do is to write the service and get Cormack's outfit!


----------



## EstelSeren

As of Friday, when we sorted out our PA (which we're getting for £100!:happydance::happydance: And it'll do up to 200 people and the lighting set up is amazing and we've managed to get it down from £160 by waiting to actually meet the guy at a gig OH was organising rather than doing it all via Facebook!!:happydance:), everything is booked! We've ordered our rings ad they're currently being made- should be with us next week! I've had my first dress fitting and it's amazing- better than I could have ever imagined and it was designed by my moh and made exactly to my specifications! I've made an arrangement with DF's aunty, who's making it, and we're going halves on the cost so I'm paying £70 for my dress and my flowergirl's dress, and there's enough material for my flowergirl to have a summer dress made as well! As my mum's agreed to pay half of the £70, technically all I need to do is pay £35 and £40 is already paid off!!!:happydance::happydance: My suspender belt has come in the post yesterday and it's beautiful and my mum has my stockings! My cloak is on order from America and should be here in the next couple of weeks! All I'm missing at the moment for my outfit is a pair of knickers!!:haha: My circlet is nearly finished and should be done by my hair and makeup trial tomorrow!! All I have left to get is attendent's gifts- I know pretty much what I'm getting, I just need to buy them!- and a banner with our names and wedding date on to put up in the reception hall! We've decided against having balloons, I think- mostly because they're expensive and we don't know where to put them! Oh, and I have my buttonholes to make, but I'll probably leave those until next month! Then it's registrar and venues to pay off, but my parents are sorting that!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
That all being said, I can't bring myself to be too excited as there's some drama going on at the moment that looks like it might complicate a few things. :cry::cry: It's not so bad really- it's the first real bit of stress and drama I've come across but, what with realising that most of my family won't be coming at all and a few other things, it really wasn't needed and it's really put a spanner in the works when it comes to thinking about the ceremony!!:cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:

But less than 2 months to go! Yay!!:happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## aliss

Well I only got engaged last night and with the baby due in 3 months, planning will be put off for a while, :haha:


----------



## Secret

I'm getting married next year and so far we have booked the venue, registrar and photographer. We've also been buying bits and pieces along the way.


----------



## maddiwatts19

we're not getting married till august next year, but so far we have the church booked, photographer sorted, music sorted, bridesmaid and best man sorted and guest list sorted.. 

still so much to do, and doesnt help that the place we had booked for our reception has gone out of buisiness, so we have to find somewhere else :gun:


----------



## Pinkgirl

maddiwatts19 said:


> we're not getting married till august next year, but so far we have the church booked, photographer sorted, music sorted, bridesmaid and best man sorted and guest list sorted..
> 
> still so much to do, and doesnt help that the place we had booked for our reception has gone out of buisiness, so we have to find somewhere else :gun:

Hey i am pretty much in the same boat and at the same stage as you hunni! 
You going to be making your own invites hun?
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Ohhh Maddi what company is that with? A friend at work had just booked his wedding with Corus Hotels and they went bust, so he quickly got his deposit back and booked somewhere else

Still no further really on my plans, though i saw some FAB bridesmaids dresses today :cloud9:


----------



## Pinkgirl

polo_princess said:


> Ohhh Maddi what company is that with? A friend at work had just booked his wedding with Corus Hotels and they went bust, so he quickly got his deposit back and booked somewhere else
> 
> *Still no further really on my plans, though i saw some FAB bridesmaids dresses today* :cloud9:

Aww shes is going to look amazing.
Thats one thing i would wish for is i could... a daughter to be my bridesmaid...thats so so special. I am having my goddaughter as flowergirl and saw a lovely dress which has some gorgeous beaded fairy wings on the back (not the thin tacky ones) it was so nice...and so was the price tag lol
xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

Pinkgirl - ah, a wedding buddy :happydance: hehe! whens your wedding hun? I'm not doing them, but one of my friends is doing art at uni and has offered to do them :) my other friend is doing photography so has offered to do our photos.. i love my friends! hehe x

Holly - it was a hotel in the town we're getting married in but the owner went out of buisiness, but luckily as he's a local, he's going to give us our deposit back and he's given us a list of places he reccomends and luckily we've still got a lot of time to get it sorted! x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Maddi my wedding is Aug 7th yey so lovely to have a buddie who is getting married in same month hehe. I may give it a go...going to order some samples and have a go...got plenty of time to practise lol xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

yay! 20 days before me! whoop! :) exactly, i like the fact we can be a bit chilled out about this and take some time! lol :) good luck with it hun x


----------



## polo_princess

I love how everyone is getting married in August at one point or another, obviously a good month to get married :lol:


----------



## Pinkgirl

yep August is a good month for weddings hhehe (so is every other month two, just special as its our month) lol
Had a go at creating mine and H2B wedding monogram to go on our invites. i love it. I think i am really going to enjoy making the invites.
x


----------



## polo_princess

Id love to have made my invites but i just havent got time, plus Brooke would destroy everything :lol:

On the upside a friend who was originally going to make my wedding cake has now offered to do it for free as my wedding present, so i guess i wont have to do it now. nice of her to offer though


----------

